# Crate question with new foster



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

wow....no advice? bumping


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sarah, I don't have any advice on this but I hope it gets more visibility. This is a good question.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Do you know what his life was before he came to you? Maybe something traumatic happened and he associates the crate with something bad. Is there a requirment for him to be in a crate like not being potty trained. Can you try him out of the crate for one night?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

When I fostered, they slept in a crate at night until my other two got used to the dog and I knew that sleeping outside the crate was ok. Maybe Merl sleeps in a crate at night too? not sure


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I don't know what s life was like prior to me getting him, but I don't think it was horrible. Pretty sure he was a house dog. He slept all night in our room with us.....good boy!!

I am just more concerned leaving the house with him loose. We'll see what happens today. I just don't like forcing a dog into a crate, you know? I'll try today, but if I can't get him in, well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Can you block him in an area with gates while you are away? I used to use a bathroom and it worked out when I remembered to move the toilet paper! Good luck, pictures if you can.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

bwoz said:


> Can you block him in an area with gates while you are away? I used to use a bathroom and it worked out when I remembered to move the toilet paper! Good luck, pictures if you can.


My bathrooms are way too small to put him in there!  I'll probably just leave him in the den area and hope he doesn't have an accident or chew anything. I think (hope) it'll be okay.

Pictures soon come!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the same problem right now Sarah. I put Diesel and Kerosene in the laundry room because my bathroom is too small for two dogs. I know there are going to potty everywhere because Ill be gone for 8 hours, BUT, I can't make myself crate them that long. I had to take everything out thats chewable out and put all of their toys in. Usually Im not gone that long, but today I cant take lunch today.

Saturday I get Hoosier (new foster) and he doesnt like to go in crates at all, but Im iffy to whether I can leave him loose with Diesel and Kerosene while Im gone. Maybe when Im more comfy with his temperment I will.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

hey Jami! Hoosier is going to have hw treatment right? Don't they have to be crated during this time? I agree that will be hard, especially if he doesn't like it. Good luck with this!

At this point, I'm going to leave the foster loose with Merlin for about an hour while I go to the store. If he gets into trouble though, I WILL get him into the crate next time! LOL! Should be interesting. :bowl:

Hopefully Diesel and Kerosene will be good pups for you today. If they can make it 8 hours through the night, they should be able to do the same during the day. 



lovealways_jami said:


> I have the same problem right now Sarah. I put Diesel and Kerosene in the laundry room because my bathroom is too small for two dogs. I know there are going to potty everywhere because Ill be gone for 8 hours, BUT, I can't make myself crate them that long. I had to take everything out thats chewable out and put all of their toys in. Usually Im not gone that long, but today I cant take lunch today.
> 
> Saturday I get Hoosier (new foster) and he doesnt like to go in crates at all, but Im iffy to whether I can leave him loose with Diesel and Kerosene while Im gone. Maybe when Im more comfy with his temperment I will.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> hey Jami! Hoosier is going to have hw treatment right? Don't they have to be crated during this time? I agree that will be hard, especially if he doesn't like it. Good luck with this!


Yep, that's rule #1, not to be broken. I hope Jami can get Hoosier accustomed to the crate.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I have the same problem right now Sarah. I put Diesel and Kerosene in the laundry room because my bathroom is too small for two dogs. I know there are going to potty everywhere because Ill be gone for 8 hours, BUT, I can't make myself crate them that long. I had to take everything out thats chewable out and put all of their toys in. Usually Im not gone that long, but today I cant take lunch today.
> 
> Saturday I get Hoosier (new foster) and he doesnt like to go in crates at all, but Im iffy to whether I can leave him loose with Diesel and Kerosene while Im gone. Maybe when Im more comfy with his temperment I will.


Jami, Hoosier will go into his crate for an extra yummy treat now. He is getting used to it and only cries for a few minutes when he goes in now. I've been working with him on this. The first few days I had to help him in but now he goes on his own if there is a treat involved. I use a tiny piece of cheese or turkey jerky. He's only 49 lbs so not hard to control.

I wouldn't leave him loose unsupervised with your dogs, especially males. He's fine with Scout but she is very passive and non-alpha as they come. I would let him get to know you for a few days before you even introduce them. Introduce your female first and see how they do. Just take things slow with him so he can build his confidence with everthing.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

How about feeding him his dinner in the crate? I would figure if he gets hungry enough he will go in. If he misses a meal at first, it won't hurt him. Once he starts to eat in his crate consistently, then you can shut the door for short periods of time. You will have to find some safe place in the interim though...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, it turns out that this guy doesn't need to be in a crate. I've just been leaving him loose and he does not do anything wrong! He's an excellent boy!  

Glad I didn't have to force the issue.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh that's great news Sarah! Easy dogs...that's a good thing!


----------

